# من تصميمى صلاة لجميع الطلبة فى الأمتحانات



## boshra shenoda (7 يونيو 2015)

*بمناسبة الأمتحانات

 صلاة لكل طالب وطالبة.**

 " لأن الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة و المحبة و النصح "

 " أسألو تعطوا . أطلبوا تجدوا . أقرعوا يفتح لكم و ايضاً من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجاً "*


----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2015)

روووووووعة
تسلم ايدك الرب يبارك​


----------

